# Food color



## Merryhappyjoy (May 19, 2016)

Hello there! Wanted to know if adding a pinch of food color into juice would cause any harm. I'm planning a birthday party for my daughter next week and all her little friends are invited. We are making lemonade and so to make it look fancy I got food color from a grocery and thought of adding pinch of it. When I discussed about this with a friend of mine she said it might lead to hypersensitivity in kids. I was wondering whether a little amount of food color could cause so much harm?


----------



## Its not burned (May 23, 2016)

It wouldn't. Tell your friend to stop reading tabloids.


----------

